# <Edit your "About Me"> just throws me back to my profile page



## bobpark56 (Jan 7, 2016)

Why does clicking on <Edit your "About Me"> just throw me back to my profile page..which does not let me edit?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2016)

Specifically, what are you trying to edit?

Are you starting at *User CP*?

Your Control Panel
Your Profile
Edit Your Details
Profile Privacy
Networking
Contacts
Group Memberships
Settings & Options
Edit Avatar
Edit Signature
Edit Email & Password
Edit BBS Member Code
Edit Options
Edit Ignore List
Private Messages  
List Messages
Send New Message
Track Messages
Edit Folders
Subscribed Threads  
List Subscriptions
Edit Folders


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Clicking on button should do something sensible*



DeniseM said:


> Specifically, what are you trying to edit?



Doesn't matter. Clicking on any button on a web page ought to do something sensible.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> Doesn't matter. Clicking on any button on a web page ought to do something sensible.



Where do you find this button?  I don't see it.


> <Edit your "About Me">


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2016)

if you could post the details of how you are getting to and which link you are clicking on, we can assist you much better!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2016)

I was able to get to the 'About Me' tab by clicking on my blue username. (upper right *Welcome*_________)

If one wanted to edit the info there, it happens under the User CP control panel. Of course, there are some fields, like post count, that are not user editable. The 'About Me tab is just informational so one can see what the rest of the world sees about the user. At least that's how I see it.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, Jim - 

*Figured it out:

-Click on your blue user name in the top right corner.

-Click on "View your 'About me' as seen by everyone else," 

-Then a new link pops up that says, "Edit your 'About me'" - but it doesn't take you to User CP.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2016)

hmm, all of this should be editable from the USER CP

1. click the USER CP link at the top left hand corner
2. click "edit your details"
3. make the changes as appropriate

please let me know if you are unable to make changes here.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

You can view your profile information several ways, among them clicking your "Welcome" name in the upper right corner of the page, or clicking you name in one of your posts and selecting "View public profile".  The "About Me" tab is one of the tabs in your profile.

When viewing your OWN About Me tab, you can edit several of the fields by clicking on the little pencil icons (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) beside the editable fields.  

There is more information shown for your own profile than you see when viewing somebody else's profile.  To see how your profile looks to others, click the _View your "About Me" as seen by everyone else_ link.  The information you see there is fixed and cannot be edited.  To return to your own "normal" About Me tab where you can edit your data, click the _Edit your "About Me"_ link.

Alternately, you can edit the same data via your User Control Panel (UserCP link in the blue bar near the top of the page).


----------

